# Cubase Tutorials?



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 11, 2021)

I am new to Cubase, having switched from Mixcraft. Are there any good "beginner to intermediate" Cubase tutorials someone could recommend? I'm having difficulty finding any that provide detail. "Just use the manual" isn't a helpful answer.


----------



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ed buller (Mar 11, 2021)

Greg Ondo is THE man...even Hans will ask him questions !





best

e


----------



## Markrs (Mar 11, 2021)

Weyenberg Creative said:


> I am new to Cubase, having switched from Mixcraft. Are there any good "beginner to intermediate" Cubase tutorials someone could recommend? I'm having difficulty finding any that provide detail. "Just use the manual" isn't a helpful answer.


This first one is probably the most comprehensive with 42 video tutorials.

















This is an index of the long form help videos that Cubase produce so you can easily find useful content within them:






Huge Q&A Video INDEX | CubaseINDEX.com


The idea of CubaseINDEX.com Finding an educational video on Youtube can be challenging especially if you want to search beyond the video title. Our CubseINDEX.com is a tool that makes it possible to search in more detail.




cubaseindex.com


----------



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 11, 2021)

Markrs said:


> This first one is probably the most comprehensive with 42 video tutorials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, amazing resources, THANK YOU!


----------



## sourcefor (Mar 11, 2021)

Try Chris Selim online I took his Cubase course and it’s pretty in depth!


----------



## Elysium (Mar 11, 2021)

sourcefor said:


> Try Chris Selim online I took his Cubase course and it’s pretty in depth!


I second Chris Selim Cubase course. His course is pretty amazing.


----------



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 11, 2021)

Elysium said:


> I second Chris Selim Cubase course. His course is pretty amazing.


Just picked it up for only $15.99 great value there!


----------



## Markrs (Mar 11, 2021)

Weyenberg Creative said:


> Just picked it up for only $15.99 great value there!


That seems very cheap the link I have says it is $129





The Ultimate Guide to Cubase







mixdown.mykajabi.com


----------



## Weyenberg Creative (Mar 11, 2021)

Aah. It wasn't the Chris Selim course, I picked up another Udemy course, 6.5 hours on Cubase for $15.99. I'll pick up the Chris Selim course soon-ish. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## musicalweather (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll second the MusicTechTuition videos (Darren Jones). They're excellent. His book is very good, too. Comprehensive playlist


----------



## vtm (Mar 13, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Greg Ondo is THE man...even Hans will ask him questions !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. GO is a legend.


----------



## vtm (Mar 13, 2021)

Weyenberg Creative said:


> I am new to Cubase, having switched from Mixcraft. Are there any good "beginner to intermediate" Cubase tutorials someone could recommend? I'm having difficulty finding any that provide detail. "Just use the manual" isn't a helpful answer.


I would use the BORN TO PRODUCE tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## Orgon89 (Jul 30, 2021)

Is there maybe a tutorial series (I'm open for payed options too) more aimed for people on the film/game scoring side of things? If not, it's fine, I'm going ti try to skip the pop/beatmakingy stuff.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 30, 2021)

Nobody knows Cubase more than Greg Ondo. He is Cubase god. 😂


----------

